

Virgin Galactic crash: Slowing device 'deployed early' - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-29876154

======
Vulkum
This is pretty sad to hear both from the perspective of the lost life of the
test pilot who was willing to take on the risk of pioneering space flight, as
well as from the perspective of science and technological advancement. I don't
think this is a major set-back but it will certainly require more effort into
getting space flight to a level of safety where it can become commercial.

